# TCP/IP-Verbindungsabbruch durch Partner



## Lipperlandstern (7 Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Ich möchte mit Hilfe eines CP443-1 und des FC60 ein 120Byte langes Telegramm verschicken. Die TCP-Verbindung ist aufgebaut und ich kann sehen das im "Ruhezustand" diverse Telegramme ausgetauscht werden. (Broascast u.ä.) Jetzt stosse ich den FC60 an und sofort bricht die Verbindung ab und baut sich kurz danach wieder auf. AM FC60 wird als Status "keine Verbindung" angezeigt. Im Diagnosepuffer steht "Verbindungsabbruch durch Partner".   Der "Partner" ist leider ratlos und ich irgendwie auch. Ich habe solche Verbindung schon öfters mal aufgebaut und nie gab es dieses Problem. Hier ist nur die mir zugewiesen Portnummer 50000 anders. Meist hab ich irgendwas im 2000er-Bereich. Kann das ein Problem sein ?


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Mai 2010)

Hängt der Partner im gleichen Netzwerk? Ist da ein konfigurierbarer Switch dazwischen oder eine Firewall? Softwarefirewall beim Partner auf dem PC (falls es ein PC ist)?


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2010)

Hallo Lila,

ich kann mich erinnern, daß es irgendwelche Probleme mit den hohen Portnummern (>20.000?) gab, finde das aber gerade nicht wieder.
Im Moment suche ich im Siemens-Forum.

Falls Du an der Anlage sitzt: versuche mal, auf beiden Seiten einen Port 2000..2999 zu nutzen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2010)

Welchen CP hast Du genau? MLFB und FW-Version?
Das Problem wurde (glaube ich) in irgendeinem FW-Update behoben.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Mai 2010)

Hallo Harald.

Jepp es scheint an der Ports zu liegen. DALBI hat da was in der Doku (Seite137) gefunden. Ich werd das am Montag mal ausprobieren (lassen)...

Der CP ist schon etwas älter ( ca. 8 Jahre ). Aber von der Firmware lass ich lieber die Finger 


Vielen dank für die Hilfe

Axel


----------



## PN/DP (7 Mai 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> DALBI hat da was in der Doku (Seite137) gefunden.


Das ist für mich der bisher eindeutigste Hinweis von Siemens.
Ich habe nur diese beiden indirekten Hinweise auf die Portbegrenzung 2000 - 5000 gefunden:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/34010717
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=153248&language=de

Laut erstem Link soll die Begrenzung aber nur bei einigen 31x-2PN-CPUs bis zu einem gewissen Firmwarestand existieren.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Question_mark (8 Mai 2010)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				PN/DP schrieb:
			
		

> Laut erstem Link soll die Begrenzung aber nur bei einigen 31x-2PN-CPUs bis zu einem gewissen Firmwarestand existieren.





			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> mit Hilfe eines CP443-1



Womit das Problem wohl weiter offen bleibt..
Aber trotzdem kann der LilaStern mal versuchsweise einen Portbereich zwischen 2000 bis 4999 testen, man weiss ja nie.

Ausserdem hat uns der LilaStern noch nicht den Typ des Kommunikationspartner genannt (also S7, S5, PC oder was auch immer). 

Meistens tritt der vom LilaStern genannte Fehler bei einer fehlerhaften Projektierung der Verbindung auf. Das kann natürlich eben auch auf der Gegenseite falsch projektiert sein.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Im Diagnosepuffer steht "Verbindungsabbruch durch Partner".


Vielleicht ist ja der Partner eine solche betroffene 31x-2PN-CPU?
Da kann der CP443-1 von Axel ja nichts dafür.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2010)

Moin Moin.

Also.... das Ding ist ein CP443-1
BestNr 6GK7 443-1EX11-0XE0. Version 2.4.7 HW-Stand4.

Der Partner ist ein WindoofPC. Ich glaube XP Prof bin aber nicht wirklich sicher. Auf diesem PC läuft eine selbstgeschriebene Applikation.

Wie gesagt. Am Montag werden die Ports geändert und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2010)

*Empfohlene Portbereiche*

Das S7-CPs für Industrial Ethernet Projektieren und in Betrieb nehmen Projektierungshandbuch (05/2008)
ist etwas detaillierter bei der Auflistung der empfohlenen und nicht empfohlenen Portnummern.


> _Die Port−Adressen ab 5000 werden vom System genutzt!
> 
> Anmerkung:
> Wenn der Partner einen Port in diesem Bereich für den aktiven Verbindungsaufbau nutzt,
> dann ändern Sie den Port des Partners möglichst in einen Bereich <5000._





Bild: Portbereiche Tabelle 5-3 Seite 151

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (8 Mai 2010)

*Firmware-Update für IE-CP*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also.... das Ding ist ein CP443-1
> BestNr 6GK7 443-1EX11-0XE0. Version 2.4.7 HW-Stand4.


Aktuell wäre die Firmware-Version V2.7

Versionshistorie / aktuelle Downloads für die SIMATIC NET S7-CPs (PB und IE), SIMATIC NET Netzübergange sowie SINAUT ST7 TIMs
CP 443-1 Firmwareupdate V2.7 und uneingeschränkte Verwendung auf jedem Hardwareausgabestand (6GK7443-1EX10-0XE0 und 6GK7443-1EX11-0XE0)

Die spärlich aufgeführten "Produktverbesserungen" (Bugfixes) der Firmware-Versionen erwähnen keine Änderungen von Port-Begrenzungen.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der CP ist schon etwas älter ( ca. 8 Jahre ). Aber von der Firmware lass ich lieber die Finger


Wenn der CP bisher ohne Macken lief, dann sehe ich auch keinen Grund für ein Firmware-Update.

Zufällig bin ich aber zur Zeit damit beschäftigt, bei vielen CP343-1 (1EX10 und 1EX11) in meinen Fabriken reihum Firmware-Updates
auf die aktuelle Version V2.3.5 zu machen, um die Fernzugriffsmöglichkeit aus anderen Subnetzen zu verbessern bzw. zu ermöglichen.
Vor 8 Jahren war diese ganze "Industrial Ethernet"-Geschichte noch ziemlich neu und man war froh, daß es überhaupt innerhalb des 
Fabriknetzes funktionierte. Heute soll ich von irgendwo weltweit auf die Steuerungen in meinen Fabriken zugreifen und stelle nun fest, 
daß dies bei früheren Firmware-Versionen unerklärlicherweise nicht funktioniert.

Von mir festgestellte Verbesserungen mit dem Firmware-Update für CP343-1 auf V2.3.5 (11/2005):
* Ping und PG-Verbindungsaufbau über Router funktioniert nun
* beim Baugruppenstatus und Programm-Beobachten bricht die PG-Verbindung nicht mehr alle paar Sekunden zusammen
* es kann über den IE-CP auf CPUs zugegriffen werden, die gerade Urlöschen anfordern

Diese "Produktverbesserungen" werden bei der Beschreibung der Firmware-Versionen aber nicht erwähnt. 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Mai 2010)

Neue Erkenntnisse.

Am Port lag es nicht. Wir haben den Port auf 2010 geändert aber die Verbindung wurde trotzdem abgebaut.

Dann haben wir auf dem Zielrechner HyperTerminal angeworfen und siehe da.. das Telegramm kommt an.

Also liegt es an der Applikation.


----------

